# Conectar salida de circuito a paralelo



## DVERD (Abr 6, 2006)

Que tal, acaban de darme la noticia de que debo hacer un proyecto en el que conecte un circuíto que realice "x" función a la PC, pero el problema es que no sé cómo es que el circuito y la computadora se comunican entre sí por medio del puerto paralelo, alguien podría asesorarme, GRACIAS POR SU TIEMPO PRESTADO, SALUDOS!!


----------



## zaiz (Jun 7, 2006)

Hola, te recomiendo esta página de Virgilio Gómez Negrete:

http://www.modelo.edu.mx/univ/virtech/circuito/paralelo.htm

Si no manejas el lenguaje C, puedes hacerlo con lenguaje Basic, o Visual Basic, etc.


----------



## DVERD (Jun 8, 2006)

GRACIAS POR EL LINK QUE ME MANDASTE PARECE QUE TODO SALIÓ A LA PERFECCIÓN


----------

